# Glare sahara anyone tried it



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi folks having seen the Glare sahara on flea bay and only a small mention on here, has anyone actually used this waterless wash and how did they find it?
Thank you all


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

think if i was looking for a product like this, i would steer towards ONR as its tried and tested.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

20RSport said:


> think if i was looking for a product like this, i would steer towards ONR as its tried and tested.


I Have ONR and opti-seal but see the true waterless wash (which onr is not its just rinse free)...as more a QD and use as such, such as ultimate finish which i have.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Not tried sahara but i've tried a lot of glares other products. i can safely say that the rest of the range is surprisingly good, especially for the money. why don't you buy a bottle and give it a go? it's not pricey stuff.

ashley


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Ashley- said:


> Not tried sahara but i've tried a lot of glares other products. i can safely say that the rest of the range is surprisingly good, especially for the money. why don't you buy a bottle and give it a go? it's not pricey stuff.
> 
> ashley


Was looking at the 12 bottle box but with flea bay you dont know if your just getting bottles of water...:lol:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

ah right i see. what's the name of the seller? i've bought some bulk glare stuff before and had no problems.

ashley


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Ashley- said:


> ah right i see. what's the name of the seller? i've bought some bulk glare stuff before and had no problems.
> 
> ashley


glasspolishlmtd is ebay id


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Not a fan of this one. Its too thick. I prefer to use Glare ultra wash mixed with QD


----------

